

Ask HN: Does anyone here have a mechanical engineering degree? - wdk


======
robdoherty2
I do. Why do you ask?

~~~
wdk
I graduated with this degree in 2010, and am curious to see if and/or why
others with this degree might be on this board. I'm starting to get more
interested in software/programming, and was wondering if any mechanical
engineers here were involved with programming within mechanical or totally
outside of mechanical.

~~~
Donito
I graduated from Mechanical Engineering as well, but started working as a
software engineer after graduating (totally outside of mechanical). I know a
few other people with a similar cursus as well.

